# Rainee in Princess Pull-Ups



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

As posted by passion4poodles, and her idea of using pull-ups for bitches in heat - here is Rainee in her "princess" pull-ups. LOL They actually fit her much better than the bitches britches we had - we always managed to get some leakage with the britches. 

We ended up going with size 4-5T as Raniee is 50 pounds. She doesn't mind them one little bit.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

OH what a fabulous idea!!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I LOVE them!! 
_


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

PERFECT! Too cute lol.......saves money and you can pick them up anywhere.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

She looks adorable, Kiara is jealous! She has to wear boy ones LMAO! I like the fact they have pictures on them, so once you find the perfect spot for the tail, you always know where to cut! I just usually fold them in half at the point the tail will be and cut about a 1 in line, since they are folded it makes about a 2 in slit from the scissors where the tail goes and it fits perfect. You will find that the longer she wears them through out the day the more the hole will open up so, you want to make sure to only put about a 2 in slice in there for the tail, byt the days end it will be more like 4 in.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes, it's GREAT having a picture to figure out where to cut. The pull-ups are an amazing idea. I've had absolutely NO problem with leakage - I found the bitches britches left a little gap around her vulva and I got leakage. These pullups are IDEAL.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

LOL! I know right! LOL! I did not come up with it on my own though lol, Frostfire gave her input when I told her I put Ki-ki in one of my son's diapers lol, she suggested using a pull up or a little swimmer instead for ease of taking them on and off for going out to potty. I tried the little swimmer...ya, not so much LOL! The pull ups are great though!


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

I looked at the lil swimmers, but they were almost $1 apiece. Wow. The pullups I got were actually Walgreen no-name but seem to work great. 

Now, I'm kind of annoyed I didn't have these pull-ups for the past 2 heats. LOL


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I wish my mom would have had them when she was breeding dobbies! Man were the ones she had messy, they did not seem to want to clean themselves at all lol!


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh I know all about "not cleaning themselves". Rainee is like a junk yard dog - bathe and groom her and within 2 hours she looks like she'd never been groomed in her life. She won't clean herself at all and will gladly drip all over the house. Pig girl.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Kiara is actually pretty good about it, but not perfect, so on go the pull ups! Unfortunaly, we had a situation this morning...my daughter let her out this morning and FORGOT to take the pull up OFF! :doh: Poor Ki-ki had to pee in hers....I felt so bad for her.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

LOL I've had accidents using the bitches britches and it's only a wee pad in them - EVERYTHING ends up soaked.

Now, my mind is going overtime wondering if you could incorporate this idea into potty-training a new pup (NO, I'm not getting a fourth dog). It would save a lot of accidents in the house.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

kanatadoggroomer said:


> LOL I've had accidents using the bitches britches and it's only a wee pad in them - EVERYTHING ends up soaked.
> 
> Now, my mind is going overtime wondering if you could incorporate this idea into potty-training a new pup (NO, I'm not getting a fourth dog). It would save a lot of accidents in the house.


Hmmm, do I see a patten coming on LMAO!


----------



## Tess (Feb 4, 2010)

What a great idea! It certainly cuts down on washing the cloth ones as no matter how well placed I think I have the pad, there is leakage onto the fabric!


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

Great Idea!!! I am using them on Ginger right now, what a great tip. She really is good about keeping herself clean but not perfect and these work well and are so aforadable. Thanks again for the tip. the timing for me was perfect.


----------

